# Painting ceramic floor tiles



## Iain G (Jan 23, 2020)

Hi...So, I've asked to paint ceramic floor tiles in washroom in a Doctor's office. This a common washroom area for the patients. I know I would have to clean and prep the floor and I assume I will have to prime it but what is the best paint for this project? A paint with epoxy?
Thanks


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Iain G said:


> Hi...So, I've asked to paint ceramic floor tiles in washroom in a Doctor's office. This a common washroom area for the patients. I know I would have to clean and prep the floor and I assume I will have to prime it but what is the best paint for this project? A paint with epoxy?
> Thanks


PPG Aqua Pon Epoxy. And then coat it with Amershield. At your own risk of course.

I have several floors coated over terrazzo with that system, and it is holding up awesomely! I even sprickled some spreckles over a couple of them.


----------



## tbiol00 (Jan 24, 2020)

Primer options:
XIM-UMA - from Rustoleum 
STIX - INSL-X branded Benjamin Moore

These are Urethane Modified Primers with 'tenacious adhesion' and aren't going to be nearly as overpowering as the Amershied or Aquapon as far as odor

Both primers are considered bonding primers, and you could pretty much go over them with anything. 

PPG's Breakthrough would be a thin film product that dries very quickly and would help return to service and can be used on horizontal surfaces.


Just be sure to explain that THEY are requesting to have the tile painted. This is not an ideal surface to be painting and will need to be added to their maintenance schedule for 'freshening up.' This system will keep odor down in a working doctor's office and will great for return to service in a short period of time


----------



## hasnazameer (Jul 20, 2020)

good.


----------

